# Honley Show, Sat 13th June, Nr Huddersfield



## waggytailsstore (Mar 22, 2009)

HI ALL, JUST TO LET YOU KNOW THAT WE WILL BE AT HONLEY SHOW ON THE 13TH JUNE, WE BELEIVE THAT THE SPRINGERS DOG AGILITY AND FLY BALL TEAM WILL BE DEMONSTRATING AND ALSO THE PUBLIC ARE INVITED TO HAVE A GO AS WELL. www.honleyshow.co.uk for details.


----------



## waggytailsstore (Mar 22, 2009)

waggytailsstore said:


> HI ALL, JUST TO LET YOU KNOW THAT WE WILL BE AT HONLEY SHOW ON THE 13TH JUNE, WE BELEIVE THAT THE SPRINGERS DOG AGILITY AND FLY BALL TEAM WILL BE DEMONSTRATING AND ALSO THE PUBLIC ARE INVITED TO HAVE A GO AS WELL. The Honley Show, Farnley Moor, Thurstonland Road, Farnley Tyas, Huddersfield, West Yorkshire for details.


Just checked on the website and there is a KC registered Dog SHow and a Companion Dog show as well. Hope you can come visit.


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

Hi Laura!

How have u been? Busy with the shows I'm guessing?!! 

We might manage to get along again, although this time, I will bring some sun block and not pinch your cream!

Hope u are well. Keeley. xx


----------



## Dorastar (Feb 11, 2008)

There is a KC Open Show but not a Companion Dog Show there are just Novelty classes. This is being organised by PADS.


----------



## waggytailsstore (Mar 22, 2009)

Dorastar said:


> There is a KC Open Show but not a Companion Dog Show there are just Novelty classes. This is being organised by PADS.


Thank you, thought I might have got this wrong, was just reading it off their website, are you going? Keeping everything crossed for the weather, looks like we might just get away with it!


----------



## waggytailsstore (Mar 22, 2009)

mollyismyworld said:


> Hi Laura!
> 
> How have u been? Busy with the shows I'm guessing?!!
> 
> ...


Hi Keeley. yep really busy with the shows, washed out at Belper at the weekend, just drying out the marquee and the van at the moment, hope the weather improves or Honley will be boggy as well! No fun for anyone when it's like that. How are you all?


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

waggytailsstore said:


> Hi Keeley. yep really busy with the shows, washed out at Belper at the weekend, just drying out the marquee and the van at the moment, hope the weather improves or Honley will be boggy as well! No fun for anyone when it's like that. How are you all?


Hi again Laura,

I can say that I am fine, but the forum will probably be missing you by now!

Did u double check the dates for the show??

Best get the wellies out for the weekend as I don't think it will be flip flop weather this weekend!

Hope u are well. Keeley. xx


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

We will be there as we entred in the KC open show :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:will pop along and say hi


----------



## waggytailsstore (Mar 22, 2009)

leoti said:


> We will be there as we entred in the KC open show :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:will pop along and say hi


Hi there, do pop in and say hi, pick up some treats for your lot, (free of course!) just keeping everything crossed for the weather:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## waggytailsstore (Mar 22, 2009)

mollyismyworld said:


> Hi again Laura,
> 
> I can say that I am fine, but the forum will probably be missing you by now!
> 
> ...


We're all well thanks, if a little damp and bedraggled! Yes looks like wellie time again this weekend.


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

waggytailsstore said:


> Hi there, do pop in and say hi, pick up some treats for your lot, (free of course!) just keeping everything crossed for the weather:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


thank u am sure the guys will like that :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dorastar (Feb 11, 2008)

No not going have something else on. According to weather this morning its going to be nicer at the weekend HOPEFULLY


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

Let's hope it's sunny then!!!

Flip flops in the car just in case!!! xx


----------



## waggytailsstore (Mar 22, 2009)

mollyismyworld said:


> Let's hope it's sunny then!!!
> 
> Flip flops in the car just in case!!! xx


Oh dear, after yesterdays torrential downpour I think it's definitely a "wellie weekend":sad: We're setting up friday so we need lots of sunshine today to dry the ground out!


----------



## Dorastar (Feb 11, 2008)

Im in West Yorkshire not that far from Honley and we didnt have that much rain last night so it shouldnt be that bad.


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

waggytailsstore said:


> Oh dear, after yesterdays torrential downpour I think it's definitely a "wellie weekend":sad: We're setting up friday so we need lots of sunshine today to dry the ground out!


Things could be looking up laura!!

It's sunny here now...fingers crossed it stays that way. xx


----------



## waggytailsstore (Mar 22, 2009)

mollyismyworld said:


> Things could be looking up laura!!
> 
> It's sunny here now...fingers crossed it stays that way. xx


Well fingers crossed everybody, we set up yesterday and the ground is dry, no boggy patches, in fact lovely! The showground is very well organised, and a lot larger than I thought! We were met by the organiser and shown to our pitch and she's got a border collie called Tilly, who'll be visiting us today!
Hope to see you, have a good weekend everyone


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Laura it was lovely to meet u today , we had a great day and hope to see u again soon, Leoti loves her low fat treats and we will be ordering some more even the cats like then they were stealing them out the box when we got home


----------

